# Completed Constellation.



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, here it is, back to the Omega movement with a new index wheel, tuning fork,friction wheel and coils. There is a new glass on it as well and a good clean up during the six days since its arrival. Total cost: Just under Â£120. Total satisfaction? Yes.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:man_in_love: just lovely Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

A real beauty. I've got one of these on my wish list :clapping:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Johnny M said:


> :man_in_love: just lovely Tom :thumbsup:


+1


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Tom I like that shaped case, I have one as well only mine is the Geneve model.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

What do these fetch?

A local jeweler has one for sale at Â£299.99


----------

